# Looking for a crossbow...



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Switching over from compound to crossbow this year. I have been doing research but still have no firm make/model. I have narrow it down to 1.Tenpoint QX4 with Acudraw ($$$$$), 2. Horton Supermax 175 3.Barnett Revolution. Yes, I'll be using some sort of cocking device with any of them. Any insight on these or other would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have owned both manufacturer's equipment. In my opinionTen Point has the better engineering regarding the release mechanism and overall quality.
The Acudraw system is also well engineered. Ten Point will be heavier in overall weight.
Make sure you handle both and see which you feel suits you. I feel the TP is worth the extra $'s.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't used any of the bows Shortypants discussed but I do have a Horton Hunter Supreme III or some name like that. I like it a lot. I guess its like anything else, its all about how much money you want to spend because USUALLY, you get what you pay for. Those Tenpoints bows look pretty sweet but I thought they were pretty high in price.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Have A Ten Point.used To Have A Horton.10 Pt. Is Tops N My Book


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a Horton Legend and love it. Very consistant grouping.


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

I have shot both horton and barnett crossbows and they are about the same in quality. As far as price goes keep your eye on WalMart. Last year at the end of the season i picked up a Barnett Revolution kit (quiver, scope, bolts, you know the works) for $139.00. For that price i say its better than the others. Get to know the sporting goods manager and they can let you know when the big item, or small items, will be going on sale for less than cost. 

good luck and good hunting.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If your interested in a Buckmaster Maxpoint, I'm thinking about selling mine. Has everything ready to hunt, including a Mounted Red-dot scope.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, Chessie, for your offer. I've decided on the Tenpoint Elite Lite with accudraw. Was not intending to spend quite that much, but it fit me perfectly. I couldn't stand it... It shoots a 420 grain bolt @287 fps. Pretty darn good for a "small" bow.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking bow, real nice looking bow.

Anyone remeber how HEAVY the old PSE Firefox bow's were. Wow have things changed!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great choice DoeGirl!! Wish I had that kinda jack! lol Now ya gotta post up some kills from that bad boy!


----------

